#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 角色交流與原創圖片 版主之職

## Net.狼

*在短時間內兩次請辭，非常抱歉。*

本來想說，
如果只是理念不合，請辭版務總管後我可以繼續管理小版面。

但是現在看到連發表感想的地方都不給，封鎖主題，甚至更改規定，
只因少數人的問題而去更改規則，影響到多數人，
這已經不只是理念不同的問題了。

處理事情的方式，實在無法認同，讓我無法繼續以管理團隊一員自居。


故要求請辭兩版版主，請同意辭職申請。

----------


## 狼王白牙

惋惜 Net.狼 的決定

希望 您能繼續創作

也感謝您這段時間的活躍

----------


## ddffghj100

歡送耐特~歡送耐特~ 

噢咩爹偷～噢咩爹偷～

\  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  / \  :Very Happy:  /

----------

